# Payback payroll software



## taxguy (12 May 2005)

There's an Irish payroll software product available that's free for 1-4 users

http://www.payback.ie/index.html

Has anyone used this?  

How well integrated is it with the Revenue online systems for paying income tax?

thanks in advance for any feedback


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 May 2005)

Payroll packages such as Collsoft are very cheap and give good free technical support. I don't know the product you are referring to, but they must be making money somehow.

Brendan


----------



## Payback (12 May 2005)

Hi! - I'm affiliated with Payback.

We make money on companies with 5 or more employees, medium and large companies. We have to pay the bills somehow!

If you have four or fewer employees, it's completely free, including a freephone support line. You don't even have to buy stationery to print out payslips.

It is also fully tested and integrated with the Revenue On Line system.


----------



## Sol28 (13 May 2005)

I must say that I think Payback is a great product. I'm a limited comapny - one employee and use it just as a secondary check against my accountants figures - and (thankfully) everything is in sync. Gives nice piece of mind.


----------



## mo3art (14 May 2005)

I'd invest in Collsoft if I were you, it's not exactly expensive - €121 per year including VAT, and it's fully integrated with ROS.  I've been very happy to date.


----------



## TonyFitz (14 May 2005)

Another vote for Payback here. I found it when I was googling for blank payslip templates.

What surprised me was that it was free for up to 4 employees. Since there are only three of us at the moment, it suited me fine.

But what surprised me more was that I could phone them with questions, and they were okay with helping me, even though I had the free version!

How they make money is that they charge 99 euros for more than 4 employees. (I suppose they have to make their money somehow!)

Works for me - I downloaded it from their website.

TF


----------



## smiler (26 May 2005)

Has anyone heard of Info Pay Lite? Not sure of the spelling, or even if I have the name right. Someone mentioned it to me in passing but I cannot find any mention of it when I do a google.

We use Thesaurus at the moment,which I like, but they now charge per company which is a new thing with them this year. Prior to this you could have several companies all for the price of one.

Have tried the demo version of Collsoft and it looks easy enough. It's just the thought of having to change that I hate!!


----------



## candylady11 (26 Jan 2008)

[FONT=&quot]CandyLady

Please do not  ask a completely different question in  a thread. If you have a question, start a  new thread in the appropriate forum.

Brendan
[/FONT]


----------



## nolo77 (27 Jan 2008)

I don't know anything about Payback software. I've been using Thesaurus software for five or six years now and am extremely happy with it. It's great value for money; user friendly and technical support is excellent.


----------



## Lorraine B (30 Jan 2008)

Hi there, I've been using Payback for a while now and find it really user friendly.  I used to use Sage Quickpay and find that Payback is so much simpler and is based around the Irish system (I used to think that Quickpay was based on the UK system and then "tweaked" for Ireland!).  Payback also has a support forum on their website and you'll find the answer to just about any question you might have and if you find a question that isn't answered there, if you ask it you'll find it answered on the forum quite soon.  Also they have a very comprehensive step by step User Manual that doesn't assume you're a Payroll Genius!.  

By the way, I've no affiliation, just a very happy customer

Lorraine B


----------



## J.MC (10 Jul 2008)

I think Sage are now the only company who offer free Irish payroll software now. They have Quickpay 3 (up to 3 employees) which you can download from www.sage.ie/payroll at the beginning of each tax year. If you buy the 10 or Unlimited employee versions then you get free payslips, updates and telephone support. You can also get online guides to payroll and HR legislation now too.


----------



## Crugers (10 Jul 2008)

J.MC said:


> I think Sage are now the only company who offer free Irish payroll software now. They have Quickpay 3 (up to 3 employees) which you can download from www.sage.ie/payroll at the beginning of each tax year. If you buy the 10 or Unlimited employee versions then you get free payslips, updates and telephone support. You can also get online guides to payroll and HR legislation now too.


 
From SAGE website: _Quickpay 3 is a FREE fully functional payroll solution for 2007 for companies employing up to 3 employees_
It would probably still work as you can manually adjust the Tax tables and bands but...


Also got a warning from my AV about 'blocking and removal of Generic Downloader.z (Trojan)' while visiting SAGE website...


----------



## Dave Vanian (23 Jan 2009)

Just spotted this thread.  Is Payback still free for 1 - 4 employees?  I can't see anywhere on their website that says so.


----------

